# Post Your Abstracts



## j-nord (Apr 18, 2016)

Since I don't see a generic abstract thread... I'll start one.

Generally, I think the subject should be hard to identify.






Chihuly Glass Sculpture by Justin Nordgaard, on Flickr





Explore 4.16.15 - Aspen Art Museum, CO by Justin Nordgaard, on Flickr


----------



## j-nord (Apr 18, 2016)

The Wormhole by Justin Nordgaard, on Flickr


----------



## j-nord (Apr 18, 2016)

Untitled by Justin Nordgaard, on Flickr


----------



## j-nord (Apr 18, 2016)

Untitled by Justin Nordgaard, on Flickr


----------



## j-nord (Apr 18, 2016)

Spyderco Resilience by Justin Nordgaard, on Flickr


----------



## j-nord (Apr 18, 2016)

Christmas Lights by Justin Nordgaard, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2016)

Great series, Justin. I especially like the 6th picture.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Apr 18, 2016)

Sure, taken with a 5DIII and a ef 8-15L fisheye. This is an optical effect using a long shutter speed, zooming during exposure and a twist of the camera. 







This was taken with just the zoom technique:






And this was without any zooming or twisting:






All three had the WB set to tungsten to create a blue image.


----------



## gregorywood (Apr 19, 2016)

Great thread! Really enjoying the many creative shots. I'll see if I can find something worthy in my library.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks! This is an easy subject for me, 8). My photos have a tendency to be abstacts anyway.
Two here.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 19, 2016)

Not sure this is abstract but here it is anyway.

Jack


----------



## DJL329 (Apr 19, 2016)

On Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 19, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Sure, taken with a 5DIII and a ef 8-15L fisheye. This is an optical effect using a long shutter speed, zooming during exposure and a twist of the camera.




Pretty cool shots. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 19, 2016)

Click said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, taken with a 5DIII and a ef 8-15L fisheye. This is an optical effect using a long shutter speed, zooming during exposure and a twist of the camera.
> ...



Same here.

Jack


----------



## ajperk (Apr 20, 2016)

I'll add one


----------



## NancyP (Apr 20, 2016)

Justin, I like your blue-background "Wormhole" because it takes a second for me to think "gosh, I had the makings for this in my refrigerator" - around some clementines. Clever!
What's the "untitled" round metallic business-end-of-electric-razor thingie?


----------



## j-nord (Apr 20, 2016)

d said:


> Great theme!


Great image!


----------



## j-nord (Apr 20, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Sure, taken with a 5DIII and a ef 8-15L fisheye. This is an optical effect using a long shutter speed, zooming during exposure and a twist of the camera.



Nice work! Im familiar with these techniques but I havent really put them to good use.


----------



## j-nord (Apr 20, 2016)

NancyP said:


> Justin, I like your blue-background "Wormhole" because it takes a second for me to think "gosh, I had the makings for this in my refrigerator" - around some clementines. Clever!
> What's the "untitled" round metallic business-end-of-electric-razor thingie?



Thanks Nancy! That metal object is a cpu heatsink! Typical one that comes with intel cpus.


----------



## IslanderMV (Apr 20, 2016)

pipes


----------



## NancyP (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks, Justin. That design makes sense now - I take it that the fan sits right on top of it so there's no point in getting more surface area in the center. I haven't really paid attention to computer innards for a while, having done no patch-or-exchange on a model newer than 2010.


----------



## j-nord (Apr 20, 2016)

NancyP said:


> Thanks, Justin. That design makes sense now - I take it that the fan sits right on top of it so there's no point in getting more surface area in the center. I haven't really paid attention to computer innards for a while, having done no patch-or-exchange on a model newer than 2010.



Not to completely derail this thread but this is a B&W image, the middle circle is solid copper that sits flush and fully covers the cpu. The copper, being more conductive, transfers the heat away quicker to the cheaper outer aluminum heat spreader. The fan sits directly on top and blows down on the whole heatsink. This is just a cheap, awful, stock cooler. Aftermarket heatsink/cooler kits utilize heat pipes and are, of course, much bigger. My cpu is water cooled though. That design is a piece of copper with water continuously flowing over it. The pump pulls/pushes the water to a large radiator elsewhere in the computer case. I need aftermarket cooling since my cpu has a pretty good overclock on it.


----------



## j-nord (Apr 20, 2016)

IslanderMV said:


> pipes



Cool image!


----------



## dpc (May 30, 2016)

Barbed wire coil down on the ranch.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 30, 2016)

I'd be pleased if someone/anyone would offer some hints (a list maybe) as to what makes for the best abstracts. Are there any principles or guidelines? Myself, when the item is readily identifiable some of the appeal seems to fade but I'm sure that's not always the case.

Jack


----------



## zrz2005101 (May 31, 2016)

Here's a one from a couple of years ago


----------



## dpc (May 31, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> I'd be pleased if someone/anyone would offer some hints (a list maybe) as to what makes for the best abstracts. Are there any principles or guidelines? Myself, when the item is readily identifiable some of the appeal seems to fade but I'm sure that's not always the case.
> 
> Jack



I would generally agree with the original poster that something abstract should be difficult to identify. One is concentrating on line, colour, general form or whatnot rather than the thing in itself (let's not wax philosophical on that one!). However, there is no clearly defined criteria. Under the above definition, sketchy as it is, I wouldn't consider my posting as abstract. However, my intention was to focus on the discoloured node of spikes to the left of centre in the picture. So I wasn't interested in barbed wire qua barbed wire but in the form and colour of that element. One of the issues I sometimes have is finding an appropriate place to put a picture. Sometimes there doesn't seem to be a clear choice. Perhaps I should have placed the picture in my Textures thread, but that doesn't seem quite right, either. Anywhooooooo.....


----------



## tolusina (May 31, 2016)

dpc said:


> ..... I wouldn't consider my posting as abstract. However, my intention was to focus on the discoloured node of spikes to the left of centre in the picture. So I wasn't interested in barbed wire qua barbed wire but in the form and colour of that element. .....



I'd call it abstract.
It's not the normal or expected configuration of barbed wire, that it's on a roll is not apparent in the photo.
It's got lines, angles, twists, patterns, all good.
Maybe a bit overexposed, too little depth of field. If the barbs on the right had feelings, they'd feel snubbed for no good reason.
I think the scene calls for clarity as seen in several other photos in this thread.

I think the scene or similar is worth a re-shoot, it's a decent concept.
Maybe play with lighting for subtle or dramatic shadows, perhaps LED lighting or gels to cast a cold blue on the steel.

You've a well established skill and eye for capturing interesting images from rather mundane environments, I learn from your examples.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 31, 2016)

dpc said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be pleased if someone/anyone would offer some hints (a list maybe) as to what makes for the best abstracts. Are there any principles or guidelines? Myself, when the item is readily identifiable some of the appeal seems to fade but I'm sure that's not always the case.
> ...



Hope it doesn't seem like I'm passing any kind of judgment, I'm just a naturally curious person trying to soak up insights. I guess the term itself implies it can't be easily pinned down.

Jack


----------



## dpc (May 31, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...


----------



## MalingJemuran (May 31, 2016)

IMG_7199 by Maling Jemuran, on Flickr



IMG_7177 by Maling Jemuran, on Flickr



EOS 60D_2015_02_01_2324 by Maling Jemuran, on Flickr



EOS 60D_2015_02_01_2211 by Maling Jemuran, on Flickr



EOS 60D_2015_02_01_2194 by Maling Jemuran, on Flickr



EOS 60D_2014_07_03_6537 by Maling Jemuran, on Flickr



EOS 60D_2014_05_20_5438_1 by Maling Jemuran, on Flickr


----------



## K-amps (May 31, 2016)

MalingJemuran said:


> EOS 60D_2015_02_01_2194 by Maling Jemuran, on Flickr



Very interesting shot... can you show us the rig? seems like simultaneous rotation of the camera as well as zooming in the same time... very cool.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 31, 2016)

K-amps said:


> MalingJemuran said:
> 
> 
> > EOS 60D_2015_02_01_2194 by Maling Jemuran, on Flickr
> ...



+1 If you don't mind sharing, I'm also interested in experimenting.

Jack


----------



## dpc (May 31, 2016)




----------



## MalingJemuran (Jun 1, 2016)

K-amps said:


> MalingJemuran said:
> 
> 
> > EOS 60D_2015_02_01_2194 by Maling Jemuran, on Flickr
> ...



Thanks K-amps. The rig is 60D and 10-22mm handheld. I rotate the camera by the lens axis and hold the zoom ring so it doesn't rotate along with the camera. Learned this this trick from Bryan Peterson's book Understanding Shutter Speed.


----------



## Click (Jun 1, 2016)

MalingJemuran said:


> Thanks K-amps. The rig is 60D and 10-22mm handheld. I rotate the camera by the lens axis and hold the zoom ring so it doesn't rotate along with the camera. Learned this this trick from Bryan Peterson's book Understanding Shutter Speed.



That's cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jun 1, 2016)

MalingJemuran said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > MalingJemuran said:
> ...


Ha! I've been doing a similar thing recently too:





Canon 5DIII, ef 16-35mm f2.8 II L (although any decent wide zoom will do).

While on the subject of abstraction via shutter speed effects:




Canon 5DIII, ef 70-200 f2.8 LIS II 

This is a zoom burst at sunrise:




Canon 5DIII, ef 16-35mm f2.8 II L (although any decent wide zoom will do).


----------



## Click (Jun 1, 2016)

I really like your pictures, GMCPhotographics...Especially the last one.


----------



## cid (Jun 1, 2016)

I just processed one yesterday, so I'm happy to share it - I consider it being more abstract than architecture, since it's more about the lines and shapes than about the building ...


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 1, 2016)

cid said:


> I just processed one yesterday, so I'm happy to share it - I consider it being more abstract than architecture, since it's more about the lines and shapes than about the building ...



Rouen ? If I'm wrong it is abstract enough 

Here's one from me: no pp filter, just the effect of the optics and the light on the beach.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jun 1, 2016)

Click said:


> I really like your pictures, GMCPhotographics...Especially the last one.



Thanks, appreciated! Yes the last one certainly has some impact. It kind of looks like a cathedral made of light. 

Here's a few abstracts I took of an old band stand using a 8-15L fisheye. The last one is a half self portrait:






It's titled "looking up"





This is titled "Looking Down"


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 1, 2016)

Boy this thread beats the one about the late D810 review by DXO or whomever!   Where's Dilbert? And Neuro, oh oh. ???

Abstracts could be a lot of fun that I've been missing out on - must change that ASAP.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Jun 1, 2016)

Floral abstracts


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 2, 2016)

Jack suggested I might post these tilapia shots as abstracts so I messed with tonal curves.



Tilapia abstracts-messing with tonal curves by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Tilapia abstracts-messing with tonal curves by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 2, 2016)

dpc said:


> Floral abstracts



These are really nice photos, dpc! Beautiful colors. 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 2, 2016)

One more


Tilapia abstracts-messing with tonal curves by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Jun 2, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Floral abstracts
> ...



Thanks! Your tilapia are interesting, very graphic. I like them.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 2, 2016)

dpc said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > dpc said:
> ...



Thank you dpc


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jun 2, 2016)

While on the subject of Floral abstracts, I took this a few years back. Using a zoom burst technique on a 24-70. It's hard finding a suitable field of daffodils and one with a clear and level horizon.





Canon 7D, ef 24-70 f2.8 L


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> While on the subject of Floral abstracts, I took this a few years back. Using a zoom burst technique on a 24-70. It's hard finding a suitable field of daffodils and one with a clear and level horizon.
> 
> Canon 7D, ef 24-70 f2.8 L



Beautiful. It looks like a painting.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 2, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> While on the subject of Floral abstracts, I took this a few years back. Using a zoom burst technique on a 24-70. It's hard finding a suitable field of daffodils and one with a clear and level horizon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm inspired by all of the recent shots.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Jun 2, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> While on the subject of Floral abstracts, I took this a few years back. Using a zoom burst technique on a 24-70. It's hard finding a suitable field of daffodils and one with a clear and level horizon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice! Looks like the USS Enterprise going into warp drive.


----------



## Sparadrap (Jun 3, 2016)

Couple of geometric abstracts


----------



## Sparadrap (Jun 3, 2016)

A couple of atmospheres


----------



## Sparadrap (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm lazy


----------



## Sparadrap (Jun 3, 2016)

Something vertical


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 3, 2016)

Very cool and inspiring!

Jack


----------



## dpc (Jun 3, 2016)

1. Hoarfrost
2. Water over weir


----------



## Click (Jun 3, 2016)

Sparadrap said:


> Something vertical



Cool shot.


----------



## Schultzie (Jun 3, 2016)

Streetrod by Brian Schultz, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Jun 4, 2016)

Our crabapple tree


----------



## dpc (Jun 4, 2016)

Floral abstract


----------



## dpc (Jun 4, 2016)

Floral abstract


----------



## Click (Jun 4, 2016)

dpc said:


> Floral abstract



Pretty cool shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 4, 2016)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Floral abstract
> ...




Thanks, Click!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 4, 2016)

In viewing all the various shots my "like" level is all over the map. Are there any *good* books that focus on abstracts and what makes for the best shots, anyone?

Jack


----------



## dpc (Jun 5, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> In viewing all the various shots my "like" level is all over the map. Are there any *good* books that focus on abstracts and what makes for the best shots, anyone?
> 
> Jack




Can't help you with book titles, Jack. I honestly read very little instructional material in photography. I know what I like and go with that.


----------



## dpc (Jun 5, 2016)

Two views of a unripe grain field. It's not intended to be abstract, really, but the depth of field seems to produce that effect. I know the second picture is 'soft'. I applied a soft focus filter (electronic) to produce that effect for either better or worse.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 5, 2016)

dpc said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > In viewing all the various shots my "like" level is all over the map. Are there any *good* books that focus on abstracts and what makes for the best shots, anyone?
> ...



Well here's my weakness. I tend to be concerned more about what others think unless of course there is something I simply like and don't care beyond that. The book, The Photographer's Eye, really exposed me to a broader perspective, well worth the $30 or so. However, many books are not worth purchasing.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Jun 5, 2016)

1. Poinsettia leaf macro with texture overlay. Not sure why I put the overlay on, a bit cheesy perhaps, but I do like the effect.
2. Detail of railway access bridge


----------



## Ryananthony (Jun 6, 2016)

Ive never been one to try and take abstract photos, I don't think my brain works that way. But I have been keeping an eye on this interesting thread with a lot of great content. Yesterday, I took a picture of the water from a sprinkler and ended up with this. I hope it fits in.


----------



## dpc (Jun 7, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> Ive never been one to try and take abstract photos, I don't think my brain works that way. But I have been keeping an eye on this interesting thread with a lot of great content. Yesterday, I took a picture of the water from a sprinkler and ended up with this. I hope it fits in.




It's a very nice picture. I like the patterns of light.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 7, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> Ive never been one to try and take abstract photos, I don't think my brain works that way. But I have been keeping an eye on this interesting thread with a lot of great content. Yesterday, I took a picture of the water from a sprinkler and ended up with this. I hope it fits in.



Nice.

Ditto for me, so I tried this grass seed.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 7, 2016)

Then I decided to copy dpc. 

Jack


----------



## NorbR (Jun 7, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> Ive never been one to try and take abstract photos, I don't think my brain works that way. But I have been keeping an eye on this interesting thread with a lot of great content. Yesterday, I took a picture of the water from a sprinkler and ended up with this. I hope it fits in.



This thread is simply awesome ! 

Ryananthony, I really like your picture in particular. I could totally see a large print of this hanging on a wall. 

There are many more really cool pictures in this thread. Truly inspirational. In fact it really inspires me to grab a camera and go look for that kind of pictures. I've never been able to "see" patterns like this, but you all make me want to try ^^


----------



## chauncey (Jun 7, 2016)

'Tis not what ya think...


----------



## TeT (Jun 7, 2016)

I like it; but what is it?


----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## cid (Jun 13, 2016)

one more I spotted while walking in my town ... hope you like it and any critique is welcome


----------



## dpc (Jun 13, 2016)

cid said:


> one more I spotted while walking in my town ... hope you like it and any critique is welcome




I quite like this. What is it? Part of a public fountain or one of the elements in a water park?


----------



## cid (Jun 13, 2016)

dpc said:


> I quite like this. What is it? Part of a public fountain or one of the elements in a water park?


It's a fountain

there is one more tourist like shot on wikipedia


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 13, 2016)

dpc said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > one more I spotted while walking in my town ... hope you like it and any critique is welcome
> ...



And sometimes I wander around thinking there is nothing worth shooting!  Have to give my head a shake.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 13, 2016)

cid said:


> one more I spotted while walking in my town ... hope you like it and any critique is welcome



Cool shot. 8) Nicely done, cid.


----------



## cid (Jun 13, 2016)

Click said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > one more I spotted while walking in my town ... hope you like it and any critique is welcome
> ...



thank you very much


----------



## cid (Jun 13, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > cid said:
> ...



well, I'd say I as lucky here ... I had my camera with me (this is something not very usual while I'm around my hometown during work day) and the scene caught my eye while walking with my friend to train station and chatting


----------



## dpc (Jun 15, 2016)

Floral abstract...


----------



## dpc (Jun 15, 2016)

Floral abstract...


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 7, 2017)

Here's a few from yesterday in Temple Church London using a long exposure and zoom during the exposure. The first shot is the reference. Canon 5DIII and 8-15L fisheye zoom. 






Reference shot





Static zoom during a long exposure





Twisting and zooming during a long exposure


----------



## Click (Mar 7, 2017)

Cool shots. Well done, GMCPhotographics.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 7, 2017)

Click said:


> Cool shots. Well done, GMCPhotographics.



Nice. Any other variations tried?

Jack


----------



## slclick (Mar 7, 2017)

*Joining the galleries....*


----------



## slclick (Mar 7, 2017)

*Ice Leaves*


----------



## Click (Mar 7, 2017)

Very nice pictures, slclick. I especially like the last one.


----------



## slclick (Mar 8, 2017)

*Damn, now you got me started....*





Lensbaby play time on the ranch.


----------



## Azathoth (Aug 27, 2017)

Liquid by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 27, 2017)

V interesting. What/where is this?

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (May 17, 2018)

Hi Folks. 
Not sure if these count as abstract, not sure where else to put them! 
Can you tell what it is? All will be revealed later! 



4X3Z8426_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



4X3Z8430_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (May 17, 2018)

Hi Graham,

Nice pictures. 



Valvebounce said:


> Can you tell what it is?



No, not at all.


----------



## lion rock (May 17, 2018)

Valvebounce,
Vinyl record.
-r




Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Not sure if these count as abstract, not sure where else to put them!
> Can you tell what it is? All will be revealed later!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


----------



## lion rock (May 17, 2018)

Try to identify this. Straight out of camera, jpg, no cropping and only reduce in size for CF Forum.
-r


----------



## Nat_WA (May 17, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Not sure if these count as abstract, not sure where else to put them!
> Can you tell what it is? All will be revealed later!
> ...
> ...



Hi Graham,

Cool 8), going into abstract macro now  ?

Hazarding a guess; is it a vinyl record with lighting positioned to reflect in the groove?

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (May 17, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Try to identify this. Straight out of camera, jpg, no cropping and only reduce in size for CF Forum.
> -r



Hmmm, texture looks like water at a distance, reflecting late afternoon sunlight - but I don't think it is that "large" (and image taken from such a height)...

Could also be a matte textured painted metal plate...

I give up  ;D - really cannot tell

Wiebe.


----------



## DJL329 (May 17, 2018)

Here's one from a few year ago. Taken with 5D Mark II and EF 50mm f/1.4.






on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (May 17, 2018)

Nat_WA,
Excellent. Earn 2 points!
Shot low to the ground, just before sundown at a beach with the surf just receding. Sea foam also dissipating.

Attached is shot at about the same time. Again only reduced in size.
-r




Nat_WA said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Try to identify this. Straight out of camera, jpg, no cropping and only reduce in size for CF Forum.
> ...


----------



## Click (May 17, 2018)

Beautiful shot, lion rock. 8)


----------



## lion rock (May 17, 2018)

Ahhhh ...
Thanks Click !
-r



Click said:


> Beautiful shot, lion rock. 8)


----------



## Valvebounce (May 17, 2018)

Hi Lion Rock. 
Yes it is actually a couple of different gold records, showing signs of poor display and storage and thus having grown quite serious mould. 
The shots were taken for valuation purposes and for privacy I am not able to show the labels. 
The shots were set up with the frames flat on a table and the camera levelled directly above by zeroing a level on the table and then placing it on the rear screen and then using a geared head to bring the level back to zero, they were lit from both sides with strobes, one softbox and one reflective umbrella because I don’t have 2 soft boxes! 
The crops are from the lens centre out almost to the edge, I was surprised with the detail fall off, I guess that is field curvature at work! 

Hi Wiebe. 
There was no intention towards artistic lighting of the grooves etc, that is just how they came out, the only reason I shared them was that I was surprised at the shapes you can see in the grooves! 

Cheers, Graham. 



lion rock said:


> Valvebounce,
> Vinyl record.
> -r
> 
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (May 17, 2018)

Hi Lion Rock. 
Very nice shot, looks like a nice location. 

Cheers, Graham. 



lion rock said:


> Try to identify this. Straight out of camera, jpg, no cropping and only reduce in size for CF Forum.
> -r


----------



## Valvebounce (May 17, 2018)

Hi Daniel. 
Interesting shot, would you mind telling us what it is, my guess is wasp nest? 

Cheers, Graham. 



DJL329 said:


> Here's one from a few year ago. Taken with 5D Mark II and EF 50mm f/1.4.


----------



## DJL329 (May 18, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Daniel.
> Interesting shot, would you mind telling us what it is, my guess is wasp nest?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks, Graham. However, like Lion Rock's photo, it's a water shot! 

I was hiking along the Stony Brook in Harriman State Park in early April that year. The water was clear and fairly still, but moving just enough to produce the colorful, faceted shapes.

The orange shape in the lower left corner was a leaf resting on the bottom.

-- Dan


----------



## lion rock (May 18, 2018)

Valve bounce,
I did notice the blotches of discolourization. Sorry about the ruined vinyl.
If you have a copy of Telarc's Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture, take a look at it. The groves at the cannon shots were very severe. Enough to vibrate the needle to skip grooves.
-r




Valvebounce said:


> Hi Lion Rock.
> Yes it is actually a couple of different gold records, showing signs of poor display and storage and thus having grown quite serious mould.
> The shots were taken for valuation purposes and for privacy I am not able to show the labels.
> The shots were set up with the frames flat on a table and the camera levelled directly above by zeroing a level on the table and then placing it on the rear screen and then using a geared head to bring the level back to zero, they were lit from both sides with strobes, one softbox and one reflective umbrella because I don’t have 2 soft boxes!
> ...


----------



## razashaikh (Jun 11, 2018)

DJL329 said:


> Here's one from a few year ago. Taken with 5D Mark II and EF 50mm f/1.4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing!


----------



## bhf3737 (Dec 18, 2018)

Let's have fun with abstracts ....
From inside a tipi tent.
EOS-R with Sigma 20mm F1.4 DG, @f1.4, ISO8000.


----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2018)

Cool shot, bhf3737.


----------



## slclick (Mar 4, 2019)

Utah Natural History, Ute headgear


----------



## Click (Mar 4, 2019)

Very nice, slclick.


----------



## dpc (Apr 10, 2019)

Based on wings of a plastic butterfly garden ornament with some added texturing.


----------



## Click (Apr 10, 2019)

Lovely colours.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Apr 16, 2019)

From a Purple Tulip field just out side Norfolk, GB:


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2019)

Cool shot. Nicely done, GMCPhotographics.


----------



## dpc (Apr 15, 2020)

Started as a cactus flower but morphed into this...


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2020)

Cool shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 23, 2020)

Kalanchoe redivivus

Morphed in Affinity Photo Liquify Persona


----------



## bhf3737 (May 24, 2020)

I tried to convert a flying bird picture into an abstract (sort of) using Topaz app. First attempt, during stay home days. 
I appreciate comments and critics.


----------



## dpc (Jul 14, 2020)

Calibrachoa (AKA million bells) via Affinity Photo Liquify Persona


----------



## dpc (Feb 6, 2021)

It's going to be beastly cold for the next week or so. Tomorrow they're predicting -30 C with a possible windchill of -50 in the morning. This detail of a Himalayan salt lamp makes me feel a bit warmer. Mind over matter

R + EF 100mm f/2.8L macro


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2021)

Cool picture.


----------



## EricN (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2021)

Nice shot!


----------



## EricN (Sep 3, 2021)

Thanks Click


----------



## jprusa (Sep 3, 2021)

This is what happens when you have nothing to do.


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2021)

Nicely done, jprusa.


----------



## jprusa (Sep 3, 2021)

Click said:


> Nicely done, jprusa.


Thanks Click!


----------



## EricN (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2021)

Cool. I like that copper look.


----------



## EricN (Oct 6, 2021)

Thanks. It's the side of a school bus at night. I got the idea from a thread about noise / denoising. I realized the noise lends an abstract quality...


----------



## EricN (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## slclick (Dec 16, 2021)

Tractor Seat, 60D, Lensbaby Composer, Santa Barbara Co., CA


----------



## Click (Dec 16, 2021)

Lovely bokeh. Nicely done, EricN.


----------



## Click (Dec 16, 2021)

slclick said:


> Tractor Seat, 60D, Lensbaby Composer, Santa Barbara Co., CA



Nice! Well done, slclick.


----------



## EricN (Dec 16, 2021)

Thanks Click!


----------



## EricN (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## slclick (Jan 18, 2022)

filigree 5D3 + 100L f/8 1/100


----------



## EricN (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2022)

Cool picture. Nicely done, Eric.


----------



## EricN (Feb 1, 2022)

Thanks Click!


----------

